# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle  ازالة قفل ال FRP لجهاز سامسونغ Samsung J500H 6 نظام 6.0.1 بنجاح

## كفاح الجريح

السلام عليكم
الجهاز كان نظامه 6.0.1 
عليه قفل FRP
حاولت بال Z3X 
OCTOPUS BOX
بدون فائدة
ولم اجد ملف ال COMBINATION للموديل J500H في سبورت البوكسين اعلاه
وجدت في البحث 
ملف الكومبنيشن 
الاتي
COMBINATION_OXE_FA51_J500HXXU1AOF8.bsp 
الاصدار 5.1.1 وفلشته عن طريق الدنجل بدون اية مشاكل
ثم عمل ازالة لل FRP من واجهة الدنجل    

> Scanning devices ... 1 found
> dev[1]
> Manufactory: SAMSUNG
> Model: 
> Hardware: 
> Mode: DOWNLOAD
> Detect 1 USB devices not install driver
> -----------------------------------------------------
> Download: Press Vol Dn + Home + Power  
> ...

----------


## noaman22000

مشكوررررررررررررررررين

----------

